# Let's code!



## CodeBlock (Dec 3, 2009)

Yet another idea from the Arch Forums (sorry, they have some neat stuff that I think would be neat to try on these forums )

Basically the idea is to write a C program, line by line, one line per post; with no double-posting.

The program doesn't have a goal, it's just whatever we make it. If you're including other files, state which file the line belongs in.

I'll start.

main.c:

```
#include <stdio.h>
```

Let's make some code!


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 3, 2009)

although spam... The idea is quite funny


```
#include <stdlib.h>
```

LOL


So that's how they develop Linux


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 3, 2009)

Why is it spam? It's in offtopic. Eh if the mods think it's spam they can close it; until then...


```
/*
```

And yes, it is, haha  -- nah, someone just started a thread on there with this idea; I thought it was neat. Really missing how it's spam


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 3, 2009)

```
* because when someone will search forums... they will probably find lot of things like this
```


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 3, 2009)

```
* true, but this would only come up as one search result. ;)
```


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 3, 2009)

```
* ye, but here's also php, ... asm, html, ruby, python, c++, basic .... you can get 300 posts by helping people ;)
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2009)

```
* post counts mean nothing - it's quality we need
```


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 3, 2009)

```
* I understand that - this isn't to raise my post count, it's just an idea I thought was neat. If it's that bad of an idea, feel free to lock it. I just thought it would be neat to see where a potential program would land $x posts down the road.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2009)

```
* it's not a problem -- but discussions about post counts seem to flare up now and then -- they're a pointless benchmark -- say more in less posts ;)
```


----------



## mickey (Dec 3, 2009)

```
* Oh, this is a hack!
```


----------



## Oxyd (Dec 3, 2009)

```
* Get coding already! */
```


----------



## expl (Dec 3, 2009)

```
[color="Green"]#ifdef[/color] THIS_IS_POINTLESS
syscall([color="#008000"]1[/color], [color="#008000"]0[/color]);
[color="#008000"]#endif[/color]

[color="Navy"]extern[/color] [color="Blue"]int[/color] my_posts;
my_posts++;

[color="Navy"]goto[/color] NextPost;
```


----------



## aragon (Dec 3, 2009)

```
printf("hi mom!\n");
```


----------



## mickey (Dec 3, 2009)

```
#error "YOU BLEW IT!"
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2009)

```
for(;;)
  fork();
```

:e


----------



## Oxyd (Dec 3, 2009)

```
int f(int i, int j) { return !j ? i : f(i + j, j - 1); }
```


----------



## fonz (Dec 3, 2009)

```
a = b->c[0] + ~d == (e || f) || g && h ? i : j >> 1;
k = !(l & FLAGS);
```

Alphons (quoting style(9))


----------



## varnie (Dec 6, 2009)

```
printf("no more dumb threads, please");
```


----------



## elBoo (Dec 6, 2009)

```
return 1;
```


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 7, 2009)

```
*/

/*
```


----------

